# My first Waxybox!



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been wanting to try one of these for ages and finally got round to buying the April box, so thought I'd share my findings!


IMG_1076 by Chapppers11, on Flickr

First to try was the Britemax shampoo, used about a 1/5th of the bottle in the bucket, smelt really nice and was very slick, dried quite quickly but rinsed off very easily.


IMG_1093 by Chapppers11, on Flickr


IMG_1094 by Chapppers11, on Flickr

After the whole car was washed, the car was rinsed and dried with the Deeper Detail QD, which smelt AMAZING, was a good drying aid as well.


IMG_1095 by Chapppers11, on Flickr

After cleaning the tyres with APC, Dr. Beasleys tyre dressing went on. This went on very evenly and I was impressed. Not as glossy as Megs Endurance, but gave it a more natural look, will be interesting to see the durability.


IMG_1096 by Chapppers11, on Flickr


IMG_1098 by Chapppers11, on Flickr


IMG_1099 by Chapppers11, on Flickr


IMG_1114 by Chapppers11, on Flickr

The car was then coated in GTechniq C2V3, something I had been wanting to try, so was a bonus to be in the box. Went on so easily, a lot like CarPro Reload, was great to use.


IMG_1105 by Chapppers11, on Flickr

A few finished shots (Excuse the GoPro mount on the door!)


IMG_1111 by Chapppers11, on Flickr


IMG_1109 by Chapppers11, on Flickr


IMG_1113 by Chapppers11, on Flickr


IMG_1116 by Chapppers11, on Flickr


IMG_1117 by Chapppers11,

The best thing about the box is being able to change the usual routine for not much cost at all, which is ideal for me because I can't stop trying new products, so I'll be definitely be signing up for the next one!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the car, great colour.
Really like the idea of these boxes, may have to try one myself soon.


----------



## Gurbinder (Apr 23, 2007)

AdamC said:


> Love the car, great colour.
> Really like the idea of these boxes, may have to try one myself soon.


Well worth trying I been getting them since they started a good chance to try different stuff, Richard's doing a job with these.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I got mine yesterday  haven't had chance to try them out yet, hopefully on Friday! 
The bottles have been changed this month & look loads better imho


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Just seen its free delivery if bought this month.
Really tempted now. Does anyone know if all the May boxes are the same for example or are they all random? Wouldn't be disappointed if I got the same as Chappers but like the idea of not knowing what's coming.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

AdamC said:


> Just seen its free delivery if bought this month.
> Really tempted now. Does anyone know if all the May boxes are the same for example or are they all random? Wouldn't be disappointed if I got the same as Chappers but like the idea of not knowing what's coming.


All boxes are the same .. The free delivery was for april i think its ran out for may .. Cpuld be wrong


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

AdamC said:


> Love the car, great colour.
> Really like the idea of these boxes, may have to try one myself soon.


Thanks mate, I'd definitely recommend them!



Natalie said:


> I got mine yesterday  haven't had chance to try them out yet, hopefully on Friday!
> The bottles have been changed this month & look loads better imho


Oh really? They do look very good!

Let me know how you get on with them, will be interesting to see!



AdamC said:


> Just seen its free delivery if bought this month.
> Really tempted now. Does anyone know if all the May boxes are the same for example or are they all random? Wouldn't be disappointed if I got the same as Chappers but like the idea of not knowing what's coming.


May will be different mate, no idea what though! I don't think it will arrive until end of May though.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Johnny_B said:


> All boxes are the same .. The free delivery was for april i think its ran out for may .. Cpuld be wrong


Free delivery is on this month as well :thumb:



chapppers11 said:


> May will be different mate, no idea what though! I don't think it will arrive until end of May though.


It says despatch date is May 31st.
Going to order one :buffer:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

chapppers11 said:


> Oh really? They do look very good!
> 
> Let me know how you get on with them, will be interesting to see!


Yeah I can't think how to describe the old style, but these look more professional.


chapppers11 said:


> May will be different mate, no idea what though! I don't think it will arrive until end of May though.


Yup the orders are sent out at the end of the month. If you're on Facebook you can get a smaller one for £10 with a few of this month's samples in.


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

mine should be here tommorow


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice to hear your thoughts on this. I order and received my first box this month an was pleased with what I received :thumb:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

just going to put an order in for mays .. be here in time for the new car on the 15th of june  .. perfecto timing


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ive just ordered mine too. not like i need anything else lol


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've been a subscriber since the very first box. 

I'm consistently surprised and satisfied with the contents given the price and it has exposed me to some great brands I'd never consider such at Dr Beasleys, Eco Touch, Wax Tec, Britemax (all of which I've bought from in full size bottles)


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

GREAT idea! Just signed up.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

nice box to try some different stuff!

is it possible to order some to belgium?

btw great looking car and what a color!


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Great car in a great colour!!!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> just going to put an order in for mays .. be here in time for the new car on the 15th of june  .. perfecto timing


Definitely! What car are you getting?



Wout_RS said:


> nice box to try some different stuff!
> 
> is it possible to order some to belgium?
> 
> btw great looking car and what a color!


I think they do! Just go through the checkout and see



will-i-a-m said:


> Great car in a great colour!!!


Thanks mate


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Really enjoyed seeing this car at waxstock last year. Looks as good here as it did then. Great work!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> I've been a subscriber since the very first box.
> 
> I'm consistently surprised and satisfied with the contents given the price and it has exposed me to some great brands I'd never consider such at Dr Beasleys, Eco Touch, Wax Tec, Britemax (all of which I've bought from in full size bottles)


That's good to know. I was wondering if they would get a bit "same'ish" after a while :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I got some Britemax degreaser in mine the other month, not a brand I would usually have thought of buying but it's fantastic stuff so I'll buy a full size one of it when I need to.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just found a pic of the old style bottles


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Just found a pic of the old style bottles


Link not working :thumb:



Natalie said:


> I got some Britemax degreaser in mine the other month, not a brand I would usually have thought of buying but it's fantastic stuff so I'll buy a full size one of it when I need to.


I have used a couple of Britemax products and really rate them. Especially Blackmax. I have wanted to try the Shampoo so was chuffed to get it in my first box


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

id_doug said:


> Link not working :thumb:
> 
> I have used a couple of Britemax products and really rate them. Especially Blackmax. I have wanted to try the Shampoo so was chuffed to get it in my first box


Strange I can see it on my post & when you've quoted


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> I've been a subscriber since the very first box.
> 
> I'm consistently surprised and satisfied with the contents given the price and it has exposed me to some great brands I'd never consider such at Dr Beasleys, Eco Touch, Wax Tec, Britemax (all of which I've bought from in full size bottles)


Same here..
Only trouble now is I've so many samples it's s struggle to decide what to use..


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Strange I can see it on my post & when you've quoted


I was on my phone before, seems to be ok on my computer though, my bad 

The new bottles look a bit nicer than the old ones :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Really enjoyed seeing this car at waxstock last year. Looks as good here as it did then. Great work!


Thanks mate 

I'm giving it a big detail again this month to get rid of the swirls so may enter it again for the competition!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

saw your waxybox and ordered one myself. superb idea.

Your car looks superb, great colour.


----------



## Justin85 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mine has just landed on my dest at work! Cue derision from the "what's wrong with fairy liquid?" side of the office!

Hope the decent weather lasts until the weekend.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

colarado red said:


> Stunning work





dailly92 said:


> saw your waxybox and ordered one myself. superb idea.
> 
> Your car looks superb, great colour.


Thanks!



Justin85 said:


> Mine has just landed on my dest at work! Cue derision from the "what's wrong with fairy liquid?" side of the office!
> 
> Hope the decent weather lasts until the weekend.


Haha, I wouldn't have the nerve to get it delivered to work, they think I'm loony enough!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been ordering the boxes since they first started and its a great way of testing products without having to pay for a full bottle to find its not to your liking.

I recently did a group buy on the ST forum and everyone was very happy with what they received for the price and have signed up for further boxes so Richard is doing a very good job at this


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely car and great shine :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just ordered my first box. Be ideal box of goodies to use on the Micra...


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

My first one will be the May one! Think this is a great idea

Fyi the sampler box is available for anyone to buy on the waxy shop site, but iirc there is only 30 of these


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

For anyone thinking about it



Waxybox said:


> Oh and by the way.... It's still FREE DELIVERY again this month! We can't do this forever but we will take one month at a time, keep buying like last month and we will try our best!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I can vouch for customer service .. Richard is a top notch guy .. Always has time for people .. He just said there already 30 percent up on last months orders already and last month 400 ordered


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Slightly off topic, but how did the GoPro footage turn out?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Love the car and even sexier with the spoiler


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks stunning!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Great write up. Stunning car too :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

adf27 said:


> Slightly off topic, but how did the GoPro footage turn out?


A friend at work has just bought a GoPro 2 for his Westfield and the footage is stunning. Pin sharp without a single bit if shake. Which bearing in mind how hard the suspension is on his car and the vibrations id truly mind blowing. He took some footage at a quick speed  and when you pause it, it's like looking at a still from a high end camera. The field of view is bonkers too :thumb:


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

OK I must be stupid! Who do you order these waxyboxes from?


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

waxybox.co.uk lol


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.waxybox.co.uk/


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

That's my 6 month subscription confirmed


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

adf27 said:


> Slightly off topic, but how did the GoPro footage turn out?


Hi mate, sorry for the late reply, it didnt happen in the end, there was an issue with it, turned off then wouldn't turn back on!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That is a cracking looking car! Colour is stunning mate!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I got the plastic sealant instead of the tyre stuff. Used it yesterday and was really impressed with it.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Adrian!

Who's that made by Natalie?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Dr Beasleys (the same as the tyre stuff I think) if you're on their facebook page I posted a pic up of it


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

The Dr Beasley plastic sealant is very nice - darkens well, but leaves a matt finish:

After application:










After 4-5 hours:


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Does everyone get the same stuff each month? It says something about premium items if you subscribe for 3months over a single month..?


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

If you pay a subscription they get priority and get stickers in their boxes


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Twizz said:


> Does everyone get the same stuff each month? It says something about premium items if you subscribe for 3months over a single month..?


Not everyone gets the same every month...but if you stay long enough you will end up with the same I believe..
I don't subscribe but still get the premium items..


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Where do i get one?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

viperfire said:


> Where do i get one?





aerodynamic18 said:


> waxybox.co.uk lol


:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

is there a free wax then every month


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

chrisc said:


> is there a free wax then every month


Yes...:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

sachet or little 50 ml tub?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

chrisc said:


> sachet or little 50 ml tub?


It's been a small tub every month I've bought it :thumb:


----------



## Rice (Mar 9, 2012)

Thats a nice looking car youve got there ! 

And thanks for informing me of this waxybox thingy, just placed my order, cant wait for it to come : D!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

chrisc said:


> sachet or little 50 ml tub?


15ml tub..


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

chrisc said:


> sachet or little 50 ml tub?





> Your Waxybox will include;
> A premium 15ml Carnauba Wax
> 5x Car Care 50ml Miniatures
> Detailing Accessories
> ...


That's according to their website


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just had this months waxy box arrive and yet again I'm astonished at the range and calibre of products you get for £15 delivered.

This month it includes 50ml of Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator - worth £15 alone (Polished Bliss price)!!


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just had mine delivered also. Very impressed will get cracked on trying some out this afternoon


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Mine has come this morning I was late in ordering but soon had a email asking if I would like to roll over to Junes box of they could try and get me may's out. Impatient me got mays and it looks a very good box.
Top work and customer satisfaction all round


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Impressed with mine also, I ordered on 31.05.13 thinking I'd have to wait till month end however got the may box


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

I think I got one item different to the above picture as he did say they was out of one item.
Over the moon still


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

R14CKE said:


> I think I got one item different to the above picture as he did say they was out of one item.
> Over the moon still


Some got Wolf's Satin I think


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Some got Wolf's Satin I think


Ye I did gutted I washed both cars yesterday so will have wait till they need it again to try it out lol


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I regularly use Wolfs White Satin. One of the best shampoos out there IMO!


----------

